# Big Frankie picture



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

This is one of the coolest Big Frankies I have ever seen. Built by Mark McGovern...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I remember seeing McGee's BIG FRANKIE in Modeler's Resource magazine. Those pics just didn't do it justice, though.... It really is an incredible build-up!

- GJS


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So very cool...love the base ! Great job Mark :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Fantastic!!!!

Chris.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Awesome job on the old boy Mark:thumbsup:, and thanks for sharin' the pic Steve.

:wave: 

Dave


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

Ummm $90.00 ?!?!?!? That's what Monsters in Motion is charging with a $10.00 discount. No thanks. . .


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i really like the way he did the nameplate with the chunk taken out that matches the piece on the chain . i think i have the MR that is in . 
for a in a box replica i'll gladly fork out 90 - 100 $ , just saw a BU original on the Bay goin' for over 500 .


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark does great work. I've seen quite a number of his Aurora / Polar Lights figure kit build-ups at Wonderfest over the years. His stuff is top-notch!

Dave


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Now if he could just learn to control his Dremel Magnagougher he'd be a top notch modeler. 
Excellent build up, Mark!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> This is one of the coolest Big Frankies I have ever seen. Built by Mark McGovern...


I said the same thing when I first saw Mark's pictures of it in his photo gallery. Is this a WF picture?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I think this one was at Lightningfest, a few years ago.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I like this a LOT more than the extremely cartoonish style you normally see on this kit. Well done !!

Wayne


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...he looks sorry he broke the nameplate!
This is an incredible piece, both technically and creatively.
(Don't tell Mark tho. His big ol' bald head can't get thru doorways as it is...)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It looks simply fantastic.I gather that the diorama scene doesn't come with the kit.There is a pre-order of this kit on E-BAY with box top picture.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> It looks simply fantastic.I gather that the diorama scene doesn't come with the kit.


Nope, that's some of McGee's magic.


----------

